# Withdrawn



## Mike Rosseau (Jan 5, 2022)

Withdrawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 5, 2022)

$100


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Jan 5, 2022)

.


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Jan 5, 2022)

.


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 5, 2022)

Mike Rosseau said:


> Low on cash? I would trade this entire collection for a decent 1923, 1924 or 1926 Denver tag.



ND


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 6, 2022)

$225


----------



## Rusty72 (Jan 6, 2022)

$250


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Jan 6, 2022)

.


----------

